# Sheer bolts



## James v (11 mo ago)

Hi my first post, i've got a 1028 snowblower about 4 yrs now and it's blowing great. What i want to know is where i can find sheer bolts that will fit for the impeller. It uses one bolt there. Tks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Your Local Corner Hardware Store Will Have Them. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## James v (11 mo ago)

I've checked Canadian Tire and non the right size, but would low grade bolts work thou since the dealer is closed at the moment.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

If desperate think how desperate. Wait or possibly break machine. I would use something I know would break. Messy fiberglass pins? Low grade thin metal to match the shear pins.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Often roll pins are used there, but I am not sure about Yamaha.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i buy mine on amazon


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have two idea for you.

1. Look up the part number from a website with a parts diagram. Then order.

2. Remove the shear bolt. Take some key measurements and post a pic on here. Someone here will likely know.

I am not a Yamaha guy but I can tell you shear bolts are not all the same. Different brands use different types of approaches. Some are just grade 2 bolts that you can easily get at a hardware store. Some are soft bolts with grooves cut in them. Some are a shoulder bolts made from soft steel. Some use spacers many do not. Some are grade 5 bolts (yes 5 not a typo). My point is do not guess. Get the right Part number. If you have trouble doing that, remove the one you have and the community here can help you back into it.

Welcome and Good Luck


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Bad information here, you won't find yamaha bolts at a hardware store. You will find them at a Yamaha dealer or online. They're pretty spendy, but they can be bought from parts suppliers much cheaper. The model should also be the same as honda iirc. You can use any bolt of the same strength, however I don't know the breaking point of these bolts, and failure to break would be really bad.


----------

